# Front end help



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 2007 Chevy Tahoe that makes a loud pop when I accelerate hard or when I hit a bump, it sounds like it is coming from the driver side. I replaced the upper control arms and shocks on both sides, two years ago and the right wheel bearing. Any ideas of what it could be? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ball joint. "Pops" in a front end are almost always Ball Joints. Bearings are more of a grinding noise and you will see alot of wierd tire wear.


-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with dallan on ball joint. I would start there. Jack it up and wedge a bar underneath the tire and pull up. If you get movement in the tire you know for sure. 

Sounds like it's close to failing if it's poping in those conditions so don't let it go much longer. If it is a balljoint you will find yourself on the side of road. Usually you start to hear a slight pop in turns when they start to go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Would it be best to replace both the upper and lower ball joints? I replaced the upper control arm two years ago, I have a hard time believing it went bad so quickly. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> Would it be best to replace both the upper and lower ball joints? I replaced the upper control arm two years ago, I have a hard time believing it went bad so quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes, replace both if that's the problem. Don't buy the cheap a$$ Chinese ball joints either, or you will be doing them again next year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen ball joints fail within 10 miles and I have also seen them last 200K, it's a crap shoot. 

As mentioned replace them both and get quality ones


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup. Quality ball joints are a must! I recommend MOOG.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread is a friendly reminder to everyone else to crawl under your truck and grease your ball joints! hit the tie rods and idler's as long as you are under there.


-DallanC


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Any advise for greasing my Flux Capacitor? I usually have to go 55 mph before it will engage but I dont want to be stuck on the side of the road in my delorian any time soon..Also I heard that a bucket of steam will do wonders for engine degreasing, any thoughts on that?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> This thread is a friendly reminder to everyone else to crawl under your truck and grease your ball joints! hit the tie rods and idler's as long as you are under there.
> 
> -DallanC


This brings up another question. I have often wondered when you take your vehicle in for an oil change and lube service if the techs actually ever grease any of the front end? I know a lot of the vehicles use sealed joints and don't have zerts, but both of my trucks have zerts and I don't think they ever get greased when they do the full service. It seems when I get the invoice that the number of zerts greased is always different for the same vehicle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you go to a quickie lube it only takes a minute to check everything and make sure that it was done. 

When I was taking my truck to one I would pop the hood and check the oil along with checking underneath it to see if there were any leaks and what the zerts looked like when they were done and had pulled the truck out of the bay. You can see if there is fresh grease coming out of the rubber boots on any of the fittings that can be greased. 

I had a manager come out and ask me what I was doing and I just told him that I was making sure of what was done. Once you have taken possession of your vehicle and driven it off their lot it is too late.

That is why I do my own anymore. It only takes 1/2-1 hour for everything and you know it is done right.


----------

